# Problem while compiling gnome



## hypeboyz (May 16, 2011)

Hi, I'm a beginner of BSD that want to learn socket programing. I used vmWare to run FreeBSD 8.2 but the tools which are capable of transfering data from host to virtual machine didn't work under cml enviroment. But I couldn't continue while compiling atkmm that requires a GNU make
the problem is detailed in attachment, many thx


----------



## SirDice (May 16, 2011)

Install devel/gmake but that should have been installed already as a dependency.

Handbook: Chapter 4 Installing Applications: Packages and Ports


----------



## hypeboyz (May 16, 2011)

SirDice said:
			
		

> Install devel/gmake but that should have been installed already as a dependency.
> 
> Handbook: Chapter 4 Installing Applications: Packages and Ports



Vielen Dank but it doesn't work anyway. I tried make build/make install and many many others that still output the same.


----------



## Frank1393 (Nov 9, 2011)

I have the same problem. gmake is installed but it outputs the same anyway.


----------



## SNK (Nov 9, 2011)

The package of x11/gnome2 is up-to-date. This may save a lot of time, especially on a virtual machine.


----------



## Frank1393 (Nov 9, 2011)

I have this problem with x11/gnome2.


----------

